# USU



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that I would rank them this high but the Aggies are in at #17 and I think #21 in the country. No matter how you look at it that's pretty sweet. Now if we would just play someone worth a S$%t. Lhsdar


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that big ol red headed dude from South Jordan really that good? The news last night made him sound all sorts of special. Good to see them doing well... basketball season has to be a welcome relief after their football seasons.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It's sweet! I think any team that can post a 23-1 record should be in the top 25. We'll see how good they are come tournament time. I think the bracketbuster game against St. Mary's will be interesting as well. We'll have to see what we're made of against a good WCC team.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That big ole red head seems to play pretty smart ball and doesn't miss too many shots.
He really is quite a story. We just need to schedule a Washington or a Cal or even a Purdue - that would give us a little more credibility and also give them that experience of what to expect come tourny time rather than having that "deer in the head lights " look. Steel Sharpens Steel and everything else couldn't cut bait


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is awesome, but they haven't really played anyone yet. I am a big time Aggie fan, but I am disappointed with their weak schedule. At least they will be play Saint Mary's in a couple weeks for the bracket buster game, if they win that, it will really help their RPI.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

It's great to see that Utah State is playing so well. I've always liked USU (my dad and brother went there). 

Unfortunately, with their weak schedule they could win 25 games and not get into the tournament. We saw that same thing happen a few years back. They might have to win their conference tournament to into the big dance. I'll be pulling for them all the way. I think they are a team to look out for in the tournament if they get in and can get a decent draw.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Utah State's RPI is currently at #33. Of course the Aggies are being punished for a weak S.O.S. If they played in a major conference they would be ranked #1 or #2 right now. #21 is a fair ranking for the schedule they've played. The top 30 RPI's always get in the tourney. If the Aggies can win on the road this week and then take care of business against St. Mary's, they are in for sure. That win over Utah helps Utah State every time the Utes win a game.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

That close loss to BYU might be hurting them too. BYU isn't living up to the pre-season hype they got. Reminds me of the football team. Great expectations and then a couple clunker games in conference.

props to the aggies. I've always enjoyed the basketball they play up there. Remember Rod Tueller, the coach a few years back? I got his attention real good one time when the aggies played the Weber Wildcats in Ogden. I was yelling at him and he tried to give me the stare down. I didn't budge. That was back in my crazed fan days. No opposing coach or referee was off limits.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

For USU, hopefully no teams ranked higher than them/higher RPIs lose in their respective conference tournaments. A #33 RPI bodes well for the Show on paper, but if a 16-12 team gets an automatic conference nod by beating a #12 RPI, both teams will go to the NCAAs, thus reducing the number of at-large bids by one. We all know this happens to several teams each year. USU needs to secure the WAC automatic bid to make sure they get in.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They looked pretty sloppy last night !


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

USU came out flat like they were the other night. I don't think they'll beat BSU tonight. I'm still crossing my fingers and rooting for them, though!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was not too impressed with the Aggies last night. BSU swarmed them with tough defense all game and they had no answer. It is looking like they are going to have to win the WAC to get in the tourney.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

they looked flat to me also- didn't like the calls that took Tai Wesley out of the game but never the less you have to step up and they didn't. But hopefully they can now get over the ranking crap and play ball. If there is a good side to it - it's better losing now than later.


----------

